# Anyone used decon's with ONR?



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

As above really.

Has anyone used Iron-X & Tardis (or equivalents) prior to an ONR wash and how did you incorporate it?

Am thinking that it might not get a thorough enough rinsing from the ONR pre-spray or wash down, so am I going to have to succumb and get the hose out for that step?

Thanks


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I have used ONR successfully with Tardis - The way I do it is to wipe the tardis over the affected areas and let it dwell then wipe off, then re wash with ONR making sure to use a pre spray. You also use a lot less Tardis this way. 

another way if I have done it is to have a spray bottle full of water. wash with ONR, apply Tardis via a cloth, dwell, wip off, rinse with water from bottle, wash with ONR again.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

When I used IronX, I rinsed with watering can and then used ONR


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. The watering can was a thought I had too but wanted to see what you guys had done


----------

